# [SOLVED] How do I print selected pages of an email in Outlook



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

I have recently moved over to Office 2007 and to Outlook from my old Outlook Express.

When I print an email message in Outlook - it prints the whole email (regardless of how long it has become) whereas in Outlook Express, I could choose between printing the whole email or just selected pages.

Does anyone at TSF know how I can just print selected pages of an email in Outlook pls :4-dontkno


----------



## msarft (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: How do I print selected pages of an email in Outlook*

Not sure about 2007, but in 2003 you:
Open the message
Select Print
there is then the option to print a specified page; I normally select Page 1 which then prints the most recent reply in the email thread.

Another option, is after you open the email, using your mouse, select the text you want to print and then select the option "Selection" from the print menu.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: How do I print selected pages of an email in Outlook*

Yes - that's the problem I have - one of 2007 "apparent imrovements" does not give that choice any more - 

I am hioping that it's just a setting I have got wrong - coz if the single or selecetd pages option is gone in 2007 - itz a total PIA! - Bad Bill :4-thatsba


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: How do I print selected pages of an email in Outlook*

This Outlook 2007 printing issue is driving me nutz :upset:- I have got to find a way to print selected pages of emails in Outlook 2007 - 

Does anyone at TSF know how I can just print selected pages of an email in Outlook pls - before I use up the entire world's supply of paper and printer ink!!!!


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: How do I print selected pages of an email in Outlook 2007*

*Pls Help *- 

I am on the verge of having to order print ink in 200 litre barrels!!!!! and paper by the truck load.


----------



## nik01 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: How do I print selected pages of an email in Outlook*

Hi MrChooks

Can't you press the properties button next to your named printer in the window that opens after selecting 'print' from the menu, then use you own printers optios?

Also, maybe a bit if messing around but you can click the 'Print to file' option also in the print window, this then down loads your message into a file, then print it from there, saves on the paper and ink, but does consumes your time.
Sorry but that is all i can offer.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: How do I print selected pages of an email in Outlook*

Tks Nik01
I guess the print to file option would work - but pretty inconvenient.

When I try the obvious option , that is File > Print, the only options I get in the "No. of Copies" dialogue box are: "All", "Even" or "Odd". There is NO option to just select "Pages X to XX" 

I am going "round the twist with this - Bad Bill :4-thatsba


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: How do I print selected pages of an email in Outlook*

You should be able to select the text you want to print, then check the "Selection" option in the print menu


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: How do I print selected pages of an email in Outlook*

Tks simpswr - tried that but the only option I get is a choice to select "Table Style" or "Memo Style". There is no option to print anything else - unlike good old Outlook Express where I could select "Selected Text" or "Pages X > XX".

Am sure i must have some setting screwed up but am damned if I can find it --- AAAaaaaaahhhh! :upset:


----------



## msarft (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: How do I print selected pages of an email in Outlook*

This reply will not make you a happy camper, but after I replied earlier I went to google and typed in "printing in Outlook 2007". Boy was I surprised! Hope I never have to update to '07!! See answer below - 

"Printing in Outlook 2007 sucks. But if the message is in HTML format, not all is lost. Open the message, click Other Actions button and choose View in Browser. Now you can print the message using the browser's much better print options, such as controlling the pages you print or printing a selection. 

As with all workarounds, there is one potential drawback - you won't have an email header, normally found on Outlook printouts, so you can't see who sent the message or when it was sent. "

There is actually a $20 software package, 
http://www.savvisoft.com/?gclid=CI3i3qSUyJQCFQ0MIgodm12YlQ
however, I could not find any reviews for it.

Good luck! Let me know what happens.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: How do I print selected pages of an email in Outlook*

Many Tks msarft ray:- I hadn't even thought about the Google option - many thanks - so I also had a look at the Google reference you mentioned - My God - I've been done over by Gatez & Co agin!!! (See text of a Q&A forum on the topic below - lookz like I am doomed) :rippedhan

What could possibly be going thru MS' collective minds if they have removed the selected page printing option - Do MS have subsidiary companies that deal in A4 size paper and printer ink???

Looks like Big Bad Bill is attempting to make Office (Outlook) 2007 just as popular as Vista.:4-thatsba

Text of another article (Q&A) form the Google page: - *Let this be a warning to anyone considering upgrading (albeit seemingly backwards) to Office 2007*
_Hi, 
I can't seem to print a range of pages. The only options are for All, 
Even, or Odd. Using Office 2003 pro with Outlook 2007. 

Has anyone found a way around this, besides cut/paste into word? 

Thanks, Eric_

_Outlook 2007 uses the outlook print options for everything - outlook 2003 used word's and IE's for some messages. The only workaround is opening HTML messages in the browser and printing. _


----------



## msarft (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: How do I print selected pages of an email in Outlook*

Did you check out the link for Savit's Blueprint?
If you really need to be able to print "normally" out of Outlook 2007
it might be worth the $20.00.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: How do I print selected pages of an email in Outlook*

Yes msarft :wave: - and I quite like the look of it to - looks like they have completed Billy Gatez 1/2 finished job.

I would like to see some review of it as I am a bit of a "fraidie-cat" with unknown software. But failing that - hell for $20 what have I got to lose - I can save that in paper and cartridges in a few weeks !!!

Would be great is some TSF member had any comments on Savits Blueprint - so will wait a little while to see if any other poor Outlook 2007 "victim" has given it a try.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: How do I print selected pages of an email in Outlook*

OK - Problem solved :wave: - (no thanks to Billy Gatez either!!:upset

I downloaded the Savits Blueprint program trial and it works perfectly - :smile: even the download is only about 1Mb (would fit on an old style floppy) so clearly not a big deal - shame MS couldn't write this small piece of code. Anyway - for $20 its a steal - I will save more than that in paper and print ink in a couple of months.

Here is the link for any other Outlook 2007 victims who want to print selected pages of their emails

http://www.savvisoft.com/?gclid=CI3i3qSUyJQCFQ0MIgodm12YlQ


----------



## topH (Jul 12, 2010)

*the best you can do is *


click on forward button

remove the lines you don't want to print , 

click print 
*
Solved (?)*


----------

